# Attic Wiring



## SteveWard3928 (Sep 1, 2011)

*--I am installing 4 security cameras around the outside of the house for a neighbor. 3 of them are to be attached to the overhang which is completed. The problem I am having is grabbing (or getting to) those wires.  The attic is weird I think my uncle called it a "hip" attic. The roof of the garage is going one way and the attic (roof) above the living space is slanted another way.+
--Does anyone have any tips on how I can make grabbing those wires easier? I tried taping them to a coat hanger but that gets hung up pretty easy.* 

I do not like being defeated by pieces of wood!!
Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
Steve


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 1, 2011)

A long pipe with a hook in the end? Worked for me once.


----------



## paul52446m (Sep 1, 2011)

SteveWard3928 said:


> *--I am installing 4 security cameras around the outside of the house for a neighbor. 3 of them are to be attached to the overhang which is completed. The problem I am having is grabbing (or getting to) those wires.  The attic is weird I think my uncle called it a "hip" attic. The roof of the garage is going one way and the attic (roof) above the living space is slanted another way.+
> --Does anyone have any tips on how I can make grabbing those wires easier? I tried taping them to a coat hanger but that gets hung up pretty easy.*
> 
> I do not like being defeated by pieces of wood!!
> ...


 
I use a 10' piece of pvc pipe, bend the wire in the end and run it out there.
 Paul


----------



## nealtw (Sep 1, 2011)

There is lots of lumber at the hip, remove 4 or 5 ft of soffit and go in there.


----------



## BridgeMan (Sep 1, 2011)

Use a fish tape, a device commonly used by electricians, consisting of spring-steel wire in a contained, roll-up coil.  Enter at the exterior location you're wanting to pull the wires to, and "fish" it by a poking action towards where the wires are in the attic.  Having another person in the attic will be helpful in snagging the loop end of the tape when it becomes visible.  He/she can tie or tape the wires at the loop, then you can pull the fish tape back out through the soffit opening with the wires attached.


----------



## SteveWard3928 (Sep 4, 2011)

nealtw said:


> There is lots of lumber at the hip, remove 4 or 5 ft of soffit and go in there.


 Thank you. I had to remove 2 pieces plywood


----------

